# Auf Äschen im Winter



## Lajos1 (18. November 2019)

Hallo,

ja früher, so vor 30 Jahren aufwärts, als wir noch gute Äschenbestände hatten, war das schon schön, bis 31.12. konnte man sich da noch mit der Fliege und der Äsche befassen. Aber heute geht es, mangels Äschen nicht mehr. Unsere entsprechenden Gewässer sind da auch ab 1. Oktober gesperrt (Beginn der Forellenschonzeit).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. November 2019)

Ja stimmt. Heute muss man schon nach guten Äschengewässern intensiv suchen...


----------



## Waller Michel (18. November 2019)

Leider ! Auch in Bayern wo die Bestände an Äschen früher mal hervorragend waren muss man mittlerweile wirklich suchen. 
Aber so eine Winteräsche an der Fliegenrute hat schon was! 
Allerdings bei solchen Minustemperaturen im Dunkeln an einen Bach ,da muss man schon gehörig aufpassen das nichts passiert wenn alles vereist ist. 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Minus 14 Grad!




Minus 14 Grad ??????

Von wann ist denn der Bericht?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Minus 14 Grad ??????
> 
> Von wann ist denn der Bericht?


Du meinst sicher, wann ich da angeln war. Könnte schon 3 Jährchen her sein. Aber ich mach das eigentlich regelmäßig....


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2019)

Achso, verstehe.

Der Bericht ist neu aber die Fotos alt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. November 2019)

Hornalt! Da hat sich so viel getan beim Äschenangeln im Winter in den letzten 2-3 Jahren. Der Bericht musste jetzt kommen, sonst hätte man ihn nicht mehr bringen können, weil das alles nicht mehr cool ist


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Wo man hinhört, die Äschebestände scheinen wohl überall am Boden zerstört zu sein, so wie bei uns.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Wo man hinhört, die Äschebestände scheinen wohl überall am Boden zerstört zu sein, so wie bei uns.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Hallo,

ja ist wohl meistens so. Früher fing man bei uns durchaus auch wirklich gute Äschen. Da waren jedes Jahr einige zwischen 45 und 50 cm dabei, bei Glück auch manchmal größer. Jetzt gehts halt einmal im Jahr nach Slowenien (Forellen und Äschen), die haben noch gute Bestände, wenn auch nicht mehr die, wie vor 40/50 Jahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jason (18. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts halt einmal im Jahr nach Slowenien (Forellen und Äschen), die haben noch gute Bestände,


Dann fährst du den guten Beständen schon hinterher.

Gruß Jason


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja früher, so vor 30 Jahren aufwärts, als wir noch gute Äschenbestände hatten, war das schon schön, bis 31.12. konnte man sich da noch mit der Fliege und der Äsche befassen.



Bei uns ging das so bis ca. Mitte der 90er.  Da hatte ich von Oktober bis Dezember beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht in unserem Mischwasser immer ne Fliegenrute mit ner 18er Trockenfliege im Auto liegen, für den Fall, dass die Fahnenträgerinnen mal ne Steigphase eingelegt haben.

Mit der Nymphe hab ich zu der Zeit nur von Mai bis September gefischt, da mir die nicht selektiv genug war.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Wo man hinhört, die Äschebestände scheinen wohl überall am Boden zerstört zu sein, so wie bei uns.



In Dänemark und Mitteleuropa wahrscheinlich schon. 

Weiter im Osten und auch bei arktischen Äschen sieht es m.W. noch nicht so düster aus.

Die Äsche scheint vom EU-Recht wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt zu profitieren.


----------



## Bilch (19. November 2019)

Wann beginnt bei Euch die Schonzeit für die Äsche? Bei uns beginnt sie spätestens am 1.12., an einigen Gewässern sogar am 1.11.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wann beginnt bei Euch die Schonzeit für die Äsche? Bei uns beginnt sie spätestens am 1.12., an einigen Gewässern sogar am 1.11.


In Thüringen beginnt die Schonzeit für Äsche am 1. Februar und endet am 31.5.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Dann fährst du den guten Beständen schon hinterher.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Muss ich auch so machen. Zwar nicht bis nach Slowenien, aber ne gute Stunde muss ich auch kutschen. In unserem herrlichen Fluss vor der Tür habe ich vor 15 Jahren noch gut Äschen gefangen... Alles weg. In diesem Flusssystem sind die sehr sehr wenigen Äschen mittlerweile auch komplett unter Schutz. Sinnvoll! Letztes Jahr hab ich mal eine gesehen und war völlig happy und aufgeregt. War dazu noch eine richtig Große.


----------



## Bilch (19. November 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> In Thüringen beginnt die Schonzeit für Äsche am 1. Februar und endet am 31.5.


Toll


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Toll


Und Mindestmaß ist 30 Zentimeter... So, voll informiert bist Du jetzt. Auf zum Äschenangeln nach Thüringen


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wann beginnt bei Euch die Schonzeit für die Äsche? Bei uns beginnt sie spätestens am 1.12., an einigen Gewässern sogar am 1.11.



Hallo,

in Bayern Schonzeit vom 1. Januar bis 30. April, Mindestmaß 35 cm. Allerdings, wie schon erwähnt, sind bei uns im Verein die entsprechenden Gewässer ab 1. Oktober gesperrt oder Fangmethoden (in Mischgewässern), welche speziell für Forellen (und damit auch Äschen) sind, ab 1.Oktober verboten. Würde auch keinen Sinn machen, auf Äschen zu fischen da vermutlich nur alle Schaltjahre eine gefangen würde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> in Bayern Schonzeit vom 1. Januar bis 30. April, Mindestmaß 35 cm



Als ich noch Jungangler war, hab ich mich gewundert, als die Erwachsenen Äschen schon ab 30cm eins auf die Mütze gaben.
Dann hab ich gelernt, dass das Schonmaß in MFr per Bezirksverordnung auf 30cm abgesenkt war.
Angeblich gab es so viele Äschen, dass man den Bestand etwas ausdünnen wollte.  Kaum zu glauben, oder?

Was den Anglern nicht gelang, hat dann ein schwarzer Vogel in kurzer Zeit "stets zur allervollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt".

Heutzutage wird die Äsche in der Bezirksverordnung nicht mal mehr erwähnt. Wo nichts mehr ist, braucht man auch keine Regelungen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Dezember 2019)

War heute früh bei Frost für 2h am/im Wasser, hauptsächlich um zu testen, ob die Füsslinge wieder dicht sind ... sind es zum Glück wieder 
Und Fisch gab es auch. 
Am Ende waren es 10 Äschen und die gigantische Raub-Rainie . Die hat mich besonders gefreut, da es wieder ein Hinweis ist, dass die Rainies bei uns erfolgreich laichen.

Bei der Äsche sieht man über der Fahne die Nymphe im Netz hängen. Vorteil von barbless, musste nicht mal abgehakt werden.


----------



## feko (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo steff,mich würde es interessieren welches Gewässer du befischt.
vg


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

An der Rur und der Ruhr gibt es durchaus noch Stellen, wo man Äschen noch sehr klassisch mit Floss und Maden fangen kann.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo feko,
eine der Strecken der Lohr, einem kleinen Bach im Spessart.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Dezember 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo feko,
> eine der Strecken der Lohr, einem kleinen Bach im Spessart.


Ah cool. In Lohr am Main hab ich mal eine Zeit lang gewohnt... Habe dort auch mal an der Hafenlohr auf Forellen geangelt. Das war auch grandios. Schöne Gewässer dort.


----------



## feko (2. Dezember 2019)

Danke Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Dezember 2019)

Du hast in Lohr gewohnt, oder stammst Du von hier ? Dein Nachname ist typisch für einen Lohrer Stadtteil.
In der Hafenlohr wollte ich schon lange mal fischen, hat aber bislang nicht geklappt.
Ja, schöne Gewässer haben wir hier, aber die meisten sind privat


----------



## lax0341 (5. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ah cool. In Lohr am Main hab ich mal eine Zeit lang gewohnt... Habe dort auch mal an der Hafenlohr auf Forellen geangelt. Das war auch grandios. Schöne Gewässer dort.


In welcher Gegend wohnst Du jetzt ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Du hast in Lohr gewohnt, oder stammst Du von hier ? Dein Nachname ist typisch für einen Lohrer Stadtteil.
> In der Hafenlohr wollte ich schon lange mal fischen, hat aber bislang nicht geklappt.
> Ja, schöne Gewässer haben wir hier, aber die meisten sind privat



Ich hab dort nur mal gewohnt...
Die Hafebnlohr ist, glaube ich, auch privat. Ich meine, wir haben den Besitzer angesprochen, um dort zu fischen. Hatte mein Kumpel damals aber alles organisiert, deswegen bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Ist aber auf jeden Fall mal einen Angelausflug wert. Also vor 6-7 Jahren war es richtig toll dort...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ja die Äsche ... da WAR einmal ein Fahnenträger ....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja die Äsche ... da WAR einmal ein Fahnenträger ....


Ist sie heute auch noch... Also ohne Fahne hab ich noch keine gefangen


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> da WAR einmal ein Fahnenträger .





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ist sie heute auch noch.



Wird auch nicht bestritten.

Nur wenn es keine Äschen mehr im Gewässer gibt, sind auch keine Fahnenträger mehr da.

Das scheint leider nicht nur an meinem ehemaligen Äschengewässer so zu sein.

Als ich Jungfischer war, war die Äsche dort noch Leitfisch. Die Jungfischer, die heutzutage dort angeln, kennen Äschen nur noch aus Büchern oder dem Internet.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ist echt schade diese Entwicklung. Ich mag diese Fische extrem. Bei meinen Flüssen um die Ecke sieht es ähnlich aus. Vor 20 Jahren gab es einen guten Äschenbestand. Leider ist davon nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ist sie heute auch noch... Also ohne Fahne hab ich noch keine gefangen




schön für dich zu hören


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> schön für dich zu hören


Oh, vielen Dank!


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich hab dort nur mal gewohnt...
> Die Hafebnlohr ist, glaube ich, auch privat. Ich meine, wir haben den Besitzer angesprochen, um dort zu fischen. Hatte mein Kumpel damals aber alles organisiert, deswegen bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Ist aber auf jeden Fall mal einen Angelausflug wert. Also vor 6-7 Jahren war es richtig toll dort...



Hi,
ja, auch die Hafenlohr ist in privater Hand. Es soll aber für einen Streckenbschnitt auch eine limitierte Anzahl Tageskarten geben.
Nächstes Jahr habe ich die Gelegenheit mit einem der Pächter nen Versuch in einem fast nicht befischten Teil zu starten. Aber im Regelfall erfährt man nicht mal, wer die Pacht hat :-(

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Dezember 2019)

Na dann viel Glück. Ist auf jeden Fall ein traumhaftes Gewässer. Der Fischbestand war damals (ich hab geschaut, es war 2013) jedenfalls klasse. Richtig gute Bachforellen und ein paar Saiblinge gab es. 
Ich muss mal schauen, vielleicht hab ich die Tageskarte noch. Ich heb sowas eigentlich immer auf... Da war auch der Kontakt drauf.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen, vielleicht hab ich die Tageskarte noch. Ich heb sowas eigentlich immer auf... Da war auch der Kontakt drauf.


Das wäre klasse. Man braucht ja immer wieder mal ein TK-Gewässer, wenn man mit Besuch Fischen gehen will und in der Strecke, in die ich mit dem Pächter gehen werde, gibt´s definitiv keine.
Ist dein Kumpel hier aus der Gegend ? Die meisten Flifis kennt man irgendwoher.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Dezember 2019)

Hab die Karte leider nicht mehr gefunden. Die alten Sachen sind wohl doch dem letzten Umzug zum Opfer gefallen 
Aber Bilder von dem Tag hab ich noch... Ist wie gesagt schon ne Weile her


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Dezember 2019)

Tolle Bafos ! Vielleicht weiss es dein Kumpel noch ? Vielleicht kannst Du ihn bei Gelegenheit mal fragen.
Greez und schönes WE !


----------

